# Bearded Dragon Black Teeth



## WAVEOFDOOM (Aug 13, 2009)

Well my 6 year old beardie has some black teeth in the back and i was wondering if that was normal. it's been like that for years but i never really questioned it because it doesn't seem to affect him.

thanks


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you get a photo of them?


----------



## WAVEOFDOOM (Aug 13, 2009)

well i can't get pictures right now because his mouth isn't open but it's pretty much what i said; some of his back teeth are blackish and that's it. 

i heared about mouth rot but his mouth isn't black, just his teeth.


----------



## WAVEOFDOOM (Aug 13, 2009)

anybody?
pweez. >_<


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

it could just be gum, from old age, but dont quote me on this 
HadesDragons will know what it is if you can get pics, There ver knowlegable 
John


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

It could be some kind of build up, or it could be a problem with the teeth themselves. Have you tried gently wiping the teeth to see if you can get it off?


----------



## WAVEOFDOOM (Aug 13, 2009)

hmm, how would i wipe it off without him closing his mouth on me?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Cotton bud?


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

dental disease is very common in beardies apparently (according to Sharon Redrobe)


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

A cotton bud would work, or get someone else to hold the beardie's mouth open while you get your finger in to see if it will come off. Aside from that you'd probably be best off taking it to a vet - dental problems can occur in beardies and the sooner they are treated the better.


----------



## WAVEOFDOOM (Aug 13, 2009)

ive never taken it to the vet, are they expensive?

well it's been like that for like two or so years so it can't be THAT bad riiiiight?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

It's normally around £30 for a checkup, with any medication it needs added on top of that.

It might not be that serious, but then again it could be something serious that's slowly been getting worse for the last couple of years...


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

To be honest, i would just take the beardie to Vets, get it checked out, better sooner rarther than later. Never had a similar problem so can't suggest any other ideas. 

All the best with whatever it is and hope your beardie gets shiny teeth soon. : victory:


----------



## WeepingSapphireStars (Oct 25, 2014)

My bearded dragon's left side of her mouth ( Just her teeth) is black, but not showing signs of mouth rot, she is 3 years of age now and was the runt of the clutch. If anyone knows what the blackening of her teeth means, please help. I've found one source that says its normal for young, adolescent dragons growing new teeth.


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

WeepingSapphireStars said:


> My bearded dragon's left side of her mouth ( Just her teeth) is black, but not showing signs of mouth rot, she is 3 years of age now and was the runt of the clutch. If anyone knows what the blackening of her teeth means, please help. I've found one source that says its normal for young, adolescent dragons growing new teeth.


Hi, Bearded dragons (Agamas) have acrodont teeth and do not replace them at any stage of growth/life, only reptiles with pleurodont dentition regularly replace them (e.g Iguanas, Varanids, etc).


----------

